# Winter in Valencia region



## David Ketley (Mar 23, 2013)

We are looking for a 6 month rental in the Valencia region but know that location in such a large area will be imortant in order to get the warmth in the winter.
Here in the Uk a 5 mile distance can make a huge differnce as we live 330 meters up in the Penniens.
I guess there are select areas of Valencia which are similiar? Any suggestions, problem is we prefer rural settings.
Dave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Its a huge area 

Talking of around here, 25 kms can make a difference. When in Javea the weather can be different in Gandia or Oliva

This year we have suffered from high winds for some months. We usually get them in Feb or March, but this year its been since mid January and only stopped a few weeks ago. We will get a week or so of rain (hopefully) before the summer starts

It gets cool at night, cool enough for a fire, but often in the day its quite pleasant. In past years I have managed to get in the pool end of April, beginning of May


----------



## David Ketley (Mar 23, 2013)

Stravinsky said:


> Its a huge area
> 
> Talking of around here, 25 kms can make a difference. When in Javea the weather can be different in Gandia or Oliva
> 
> ...


I think its a case of coming and having a good look. There seem to be a number of rentals for 1 month or more from about 400Euro/month so an ideal way to check an area out. Looking at google Earth the countryside looks outstanding as you move inland?
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes it does
Thats why we chose this area because you get the best of both worlds


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm in Valencia city and agree with all the above comments. The winds are horrendous (I live near the port and had my patio table floating in mid air a few weeks back). We had a good December and January but February and Early March were rubbishZ

All things considered the weather is fantastic. The last few days have been great too.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi David. It is good to be in your position i.e. spending six months in Spain and avoiding the harsher climate in the UK. The "climate-rule-of-Spain" is simple - the further south you go the warmer and drier it gets. It gets warmer again the nearer you go to the coast.

Next bit of Advice:- You need a good area that suits your needs i.e. one with a Centro Médico that will cover emergencies free of charge. Supermarkets are important so ensure your chosen place has open supermarkets (surprising how many people choose 'ghost towns' where everything is closed from October - April). I dont know if you are taking a car to Spain. If not, you will need an area where what you need is within walking distance.

If you have no Spanish (as in no Spanish whatsoever) you might be a trifle unwise to go to a place where you're The Only Brit in the Village.

If you're tied into the Valencia region, you might consider spending a few weeks further south to experience Spain also. If I were in your position I would spend two months in different regions.

Dont Forget:- Even southern Spain is very cold in January/February at night and you would need all the clothes you use in the UK.

Oh yes! The question you did not ask:- "How much does it cost to rent accommodation?" - Ball Park Figure:- €500 (Euro not GPB£) per month + electricity.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Please note the ballpark figure above is for a 2 bedroom apartment


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

All the winter clothes I used in the uk I have never used here. Tody is quite windybut not cold. Winters are mild. Average of around 18. Valencia is warmer than malaga most days. Does not rain a lot. I am in south valencia by coastnear oliva.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Where we are - just north of Alicante it is usually a couple of degrees warmer than the same distance south of Alicante.

The main reason for this is we have the mountains behind us and they act as a shelter from winds and also break up a lot of the cloud.

Just a few kilometres can make all the difference.


----------



## samthemainman (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree it is not always warmer further south and with the exception of more inland cities (eg Seville which gets a bit hotter in summer but is colder in winter) Valencia is almost always warmer than Malaga or Cadiz etc, both in summer and winter.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

2 words : Central Heating


----------



## David Ketley (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone, we are coming by car so will have transport. we will also be packing a large tent and my windsurfing gear.
Yes I know we wont be using the tent in the winter but up to the end of September it should be fine?
Its really handy to know that in the lee of the mountains it can be a couple of degrees warmer.
Whats it like driveing a RHD car? Any real problems other than Tolls where Liz my wife will sort anyway.
As Im writing we are snowed in with 2 meter high snow drifts, the weather has been applling so we just want to find somewhere reasonably warm in the winter.
It costs us £100/week just to heat the house here so its got to be cheaper in Spain.
It seems that the best way for us to do it would be to be in Spain for 3 months then return to the UK for a short while and back again this way it negates the residency rules.
Now to sort out some Spannish lessons.
Thanks all

Dave


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

David Ketley said:


> Thanks everyone, we are coming by car so will have transport. we will also be packing a large tent and my windsurfing gear.
> Yes I know we wont be using the tent in the winter but up to the end of September it should be fine?
> Its really handy to know that in the lee of the mountains it can be a couple of degrees warmer.
> Whats it like driveing a RHD car? Any real problems other than Tolls where Liz my wife will sort anyway.
> ...


Temperature is often regulated by the height that you are at, the humidity of the area and of course the quality of construction of the building, so keep all of those in mind.
The residency rules are not difficult to fulfil. Which part do you think would be troublesome? I think it would be a pain and uneccesary expense to go back to the UK every three months. My Easyjet flights to Bristol are costing about 150€ return nowadays - not very low cost


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Temperature is often regulated by the height that you are at, the humidity of the area and of course the quality of construction of the building, so keep all of those in mind.
> The residency rules are not difficult to fulfil. Which part do you think would be troublesome? I think it would be a pain and unecessary expense to go back to the UK every three months. My Easyjet flights to Bristol are costing about 150€ return nowadays - not very low cost


PS have fallen into the trap again.
You wouldn't be asking for residency, but for a Certificate of Residence which is a little different


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> PS have fallen into the trap again.
> You wouldn't be asking for residency, but for a Certificate of Residence which is a little different


and even if they did keep popping back & forth, if they clocked up the 182+ days a calendar year they'd still be tax resident.........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> and even if they did keep popping back & forth, if they clocked up the 182+ days a calendar year they'd still be tax resident.........


Which is what I thought. but wanted someone else to confirm it!


----------



## David Ketley (Mar 23, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> and even if they did keep popping back & forth, if they clocked up the 182+ days a calendar year they'd still be tax resident.........


That’s why this web site is so good all these little details that can make a huge difference to getting things right.

My real concern would be the health situation and the cost of health ins.

Liz has Rheumatoid Arthritis and needs very expensive medication.
She can travel with a 3 month supply then I think there would be real problems and a lot of hassle obtaining the prescription?

Flight £65 return or £56 euros one way.

Any more details on the tax situation for extended stays it seems quite complex.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

David Ketley said:


> That’s why this web site is so good all these little details that can make a huge difference to getting things right.
> 
> My real concern would be the health situation and the cost of health ins.
> 
> ...


Well, she'd need to see a doctor to get a prescription, which would mean a private doctor as you wouldn't be able to see a ss doctor. Private healthcare is one of the requirements for the Certificate of Residence. Would you want private health insurance for the time you're here anyway?



> Flight £65 return or £56 euros one way.


This is for one person I take it?


----------

